# What to us for a reusable stencil material with my Roland GX-24



## Division26 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all I just got a Roland GX24 in fact just made my first vinyl sticker tonight needless to say Im excited to put this thing to work.

Just wondering what the best material would be to make a reusable stencil cutout. For example I want to give out a reusable stencil where people can use it to spray paint my logo over and over again. Preferably it is just a cardboard type material with no sticky side like vinyl. Let me add that it will be used to spary paint on wood and concrete surfaces not t-shirts etc

Any ideas on what to use and how thick I can go with the GX24? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Try using the search engine that's on top of the screen and type the word (Cutting Stencils) that i'll take you to a few threads where they talk about stencils. Goodluck.


----------



## Division26 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks I did that and found a few but reaching out to get more info if possible for my application.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

No problem goodluck on your project.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Stencil Machines, Sign and Decal Systems from BREN Inc., they have exactly what you're looking for


----------

